

Ask HN: I break the chain every day starting form 3rd day what to do? - Tomer

I cant help, i keep breaking it already for months, I could hold the chain for only 3 days long.  What to do?
======
Tomer
Hi, It's with reference to this post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033433> and to this web site:
dontbreakthechain.com

------
amock
Your question is very unclear. What chain are you talking about?

